
IronPython is weird - happy-go-lucky
https://nedbatchelder.com/blog/201703/ironpython_is_weird.html
======
amir-jakoby
Not sure if IronPython is still supported or if it is going to be support on
CoreCLR, so how relevant is IronPython today?

